# 2560 x 1440 vs. 120/140 hz



## Rindfleisch3 (7. August 2013)

Servus,

da ich keine Umfrage zu diesem Thema gefunden habe, interessiert es mich wie ihr dazu steht. 
Was bevorzugt ihr beim gaming?  Einen Monitor welcher höher auflösen kann mit maximal 60hz oder jedoch den Monitor mit 1920x 1080 und 120/140 hz? 
Nach meinem Kenntnisstand vereint noch kein Monitor (oc zählt nicht; )) beide Eigenschaften. .

Edit: hängt natürlich von der Größe des monitors ab. Denke 24zoll -> 120hz; 27 zoll-> Höhere Auflösung


----------



## Painkiller (7. August 2013)

[x] Beides zusammen! 

Je höher die Auflösung, umso detaillierter ist das Bild. Daher kommt ein FullHD Monitor für mich nicht mehr in Frage. Da aber auch die 144Hz wirklich deutlich spürbar sind in Games, möchte ich auch keinen Monitor mehr ohne diese Technik.

Fazit für mich: Warten bis es endlich beides zusammen gibt!


----------



## xpSyk (7. August 2013)

Die höhere Auflösung lohnt sich immer, da dann die Bildqualität immer deutlich verbessert wird. Von den 120/144Hz merkst du warscheinlich  maximal bei Counter-Strike was.


----------



## Ion (7. August 2013)

xpSyk schrieb:


> Von den 120/144Hz merkst du warscheinlich  maximal bei Counter-Strike was.


 Das ist schlichtweg falsch 

Ich habe mal die hohe Auflösung angekreuzt, allerdings nur weil es diese auch mit besseren Panels gibt. 144Hz gibt es ja leider nur mit TN ..


----------



## mr.4EvEr (7. August 2013)

[x] 144 Hz

Ich als Langzeitspieler würde bei dieser Gegenüberstellung ganz klar die Bildwiederholfrequenz von 144 Hz bevorzugen. 
Zum einen packt die GraKa durch die niedrigere Auflösung mehr Fps zum anderen wirkt die Bewegtbildwiedergabe deutlich flüssiger.


----------



## beren2707 (7. August 2013)

[X] 120/144 Hz

Wenn ich mich für eines davon entscheiden müsste, dann 120/144 Hz. Am liebsten natürlich 4K + 144 Hz.


----------



## unre4l (7. August 2013)

Ich würde 2560x1440 bevorzugen, da mir 120/140Hz wayne sind 

Zur Zeit habe ich zwar weder das eine noch das andere, aber würde trotzdem die höhere Auflösung nehmen, da die Graka die 120/140fps eh nicht packen würde.


----------



## debalz (7. August 2013)

Schwere Entscheidung, wie zwischen Fleisch und Käse - da es bei Monitoren quasi noch keinen Fleischkäs gibt und ich viel zocke: 144 Hz


----------



## oldsql.Triso (7. August 2013)

Wär clever kauft, holt sich einen Monitor der Downsampling verträgt, da es eh noch keinen Monitor mit 1440p @ 120Hz gibt. Und ganz ehrlich, so ein teures Teil würde ich dann nicht übertakten, was ja auch geht. Also ja, 120Hz ist ein muss. 144Hz bringt keine Verbesserung.


----------



## Killermarkus81 (7. August 2013)

Hättet ihr diese Umfrage nicht schon früher starten können ?

Auch ich hätte gerne beides gehabt, wollte aber nicht mehr warten. 

Meine Bestellwarenkorb änderte sich beinahe täglich, einen Monat habe ich immer wieder die gleichen Tests gelesen und mich dann immer wieder um entschieden bis ich dann in einer Weinlaune auf „Bestellen“ gedrückt habe. 

Seit Vorgestern besitze ich nun einen VG278HR (27 Zoll 144 Hz + 3 D) Monitor von ASUS. 
Ich konnte noch nicht allzu viel testen, würde aber gleich meine ersten Erfahrungen weitergeben.

Mein derzeitiges System ist stark übertaktet und gehört wohl zu den schnelleren seiner Zunft. 

Da ich Tearing absolut hasse, wollte ich eben mehr Bilder bei aktiviertem V-Sync haben, an 144 Bilder ist aber so gut wie nie zu denken! Also halbiert sich die Framerate so gut wie immer auf 72 Hz. 

Der Unterschied ist in jedem Fall spürbar, vor allem der geringe Inputlag ist eine echte Wohltat (ich weiß – V-Sync beisst sich, aber hoher Inputlag + aktiviertem V-Sync ist noch schlimmer). 

Gerade hier wird immer noch davon gesprochen dass man für Full HD Auflösung keine stärkere Karten ala 7870 benötigen würde – dem kann ich nur vehement Wiedersprechen.

Selbst meine übertaktete GTX 780 müht sich reglich mit den gestiegenen Anforderungen. 
Im 3 D Modus kämpft Sie an vielen Stellen mit 50 FPS (Battlefield 3)…
Wie das ganze dann auch noch mit höheren Auflösungen aussehen würde, mit Sicherheit nicht vernüftig Spielbar. 

Multi GPU machen dann den guten Inputlag wieder zunichte – auch keine Lösung. 

Nach jetzigem Stand der Technik gibt es also noch keine GPU´s die meiner Meinung nach beide Anforderungen meistern können, ich werde weiter berichten…

EDIT:

120/144 Hz sind toll, ich werde mir bei nächster Gelegenheit die höhere Auflösung genauer anschauen


----------



## Rindfleisch3 (7. August 2013)

Hab vergessen zu erwähnen,  dass es auch abhängig von der Größe des monitors ist.  Bei 27 zoll verschiebt sich das ganze meiner Meinung nach Richtung höherer Auflösung. ..bei 24 zoll dann abrr doch lieber 120hz
Eure Meinung.


----------



## Painkiller (7. August 2013)

@ Rindfleisch3

Darüber kann man jetzt auch wieder diskutieren. Die 144Hz haben definitiv ihre Vorteile, wenn ich allerdings eher Spiele wie Command & Conquer, Company of Heroes, Wargame Air Land Battle also Strategiespiele spiele, dann ist eine höhere Auflösung schon sinnvoll.  

Was oftmals vergessen wird, ist die Spielatmosphäre und das Spielgefühl Wenn hier die Farbabstufungen nicht passen oder falsch herüber gebracht werden, dann leidet meiner Meinung nach das Spielgefühl.


----------



## beren2707 (7. August 2013)

27" mit 2560x1440 ~108,8 ppi, 24" mit 1920x1080 ~91,8 ppi. Für den Unterschied würde ich auf 120/144 Hz definitiv nicht verzichten.


----------



## Painkiller (7. August 2013)

Für mich stellt halt 27" + FullHD einfach keine Option dar. Die 144Hz haben definitiv ein Existenzrecht, aber ich persönlich muss sagen, das ich mich zum Beispiel bei BioShock und bei Assassins Creed mit einem IPS-Panel wohler gefühlt habe.


----------



## Killermarkus81 (7. August 2013)

<> schrieb:


> Für mich stellt halt 27" + FullHD einfach keine Option dar. Die 144Hz haben definitiv ein Existenzrecht, aber ich persönlich muss sagen, das ich mich zum Beispiel bei BioShock und bei Assassins Creed mit einem IPS-Panel wohler gefühlt habe.


 
Gute Aussage ,

aber 27 Zoll ist ein Muss für mich, so richtig stören tut die Auflösung aber erst im 3-Betrieb. 
Wenn man davor allerdings noch nie ein IPS-Panel hatte, vermisst man auch nichts.

Ach menno, jetzt habt ihr mich schon wieder zu grübbeln gebracht! 
Ich muttiere zur Hardware-Geld-Vernichtungsmaschine


----------



## Chemenu (7. August 2013)

Ich hab mich für einen 27" Monitor mit 1440p Auflösung entschieden. Full-HD Auflösung war bei der Bildschirmgröße keine Option und 60 Hz sind für mich auch ausreichend, da ich eh keine schnellen MP Shooter spiele.
Die höhere Auflösung bietet darüber hinaus auch noch den Vorteil, dass man einfach mehr Platz auf dem Bildschirm hat. Das ist schon sehr angenehm, und zwar nicht nur beim zocken.


----------



## Rindfleisch3 (7. August 2013)

oldsql.Triso schrieb:


> Wär clever kauft, holt sich einen Monitor der Downsampling verträgt, da es eh noch keinen Monitor mit 1440p @ 120Hz gibt. Und ganz ehrlich, so ein teures Teil würde ich dann nicht übertakten, was ja auch geht. Also ja, 120Hz ist ein muss. 144Hz bringt keine Verbesserung.


 

Zudem muss man sagen dass monitor overclocking schwerer/riskanter ist als downsampling.


----------



## debalz (7. August 2013)

Ich finde FullHD und 27" gar nicht soo schlimm - habe neben dem AsusVG278HE einen 16:10 Monitor mit 1920x1200 stehen und wollte niemehr unter diese Auflösung gehen, aber im Spielbetrieb registriere ich den Unterschied eigentlich nicht, habe zum Vergleich aber auch noch kein 2560x1440 gehabt.
Ich suche noch eine Möglichkeit für den Asus Profile einzustellen, welche die Hz-Zahl und die Auflösung beinhalten, also z.B. für den Desktopbetrieb oder Strategiespiele Downsampling und 60Hz - für Bf3 dann FullHD und 120/144hz


----------



## LiFaD1203 (7. August 2013)

Hab beide Varianten zu Hause gehabt. Bin jetzt aber bei einem Asus PB278Q hängen geblieben. 

120/144 Hz ist definitiv sehr geil beim zocken, man merkt deutlich den unterschied und das Bild wirkt um einiges flüssiger. Jedoch sind für mich letztendlich doch die höhere Auflösung, bessere Blickwinkelstabilität und Farbdarstellung beim PLS Panel vom Asus wichtiger gewesen. Da ich sehr selten Online spiele ist der höhere Inputlag für mich auch nicht von Nachteil. Wobei ich aber zugeben muss das er beim Asus absolut oberste Grenze ist, mehr dürfte es nicht sein. 

Naja der nächste Monitor den ich mir kaufe sollte dann beides können. Ich hoffe ja das solche irgendwann mal erscheinen, aber bitte mit IPS/PLS.


----------



## xpSyk (7. August 2013)

Ion schrieb:


> Das ist schlichtweg falsch
> 
> Ich habe mal die hohe Auflösung angekreuzt, allerdings nur weil es diese auch mit besseren Panels gibt. 144Hz gibt es ja leider nur mit TN ..



Ich meinte, dass man, wenn man nur LoL oder Strategiespiele spielt und YT-Videos schaut viel mehr von der Auflösung, als von mehr als 60Hz profitiert. Bei Shootern ist es natürlich anders, aber für mich ist der einzige in dem es sich lohnt eben CS. (Bei anderen stell ich lieber die Grafik hoch oder SGSSAA an^^ ).


----------



## Nyuki (7. August 2013)

- 120/144 ein muss, ohne geht gar nicht mehr. Ein muss für jeden Gamer !!!
- 27 Zoll + ein muss. 24 Zoll geht gar nicht.
- 2560 x 1440 mit 120/144 Hz auf 27 Inch wär Ideal bzw. perfekt (derzeit) muss leider noch warten.


----------



## Rindfleisch3 (7. August 2013)

Die Meinungen sind ja wirklich geteilt. 
Ist ja wirklich 50:50 bisher


----------



## Thallassa (7. August 2013)

Ich würde jederzeit bessere Paneltechnik und höhere Pixeldichte über Bildwiederholfrequenz wählen. 40 FPS reichen mir auch schon


----------



## Gary94 (7. August 2013)

Für mich ist 120/144 Hz bei einem Monitor wesentlich bedeutungsvoller als höhere Auflösung bei 24". Hab selber leider nur 2x60 Hz Monitore.


----------



## xpSyk (7. August 2013)

Nyuki schrieb:


> - 120/144 ein muss, ohne geht gar nicht mehr. Ein muss für jeden Gamer !!!
> - 27 Zoll + ein muss. 24 Zoll geht gar nicht.
> - 2560 x 1440 mit 120/144 Hz auf 27 Inch wär Ideal bzw. perfekt (derzeit) muss leider noch warten.



27" wird ich jetz mal nicht als 100% Muss ansehen....


----------



## Nyuki (8. August 2013)

xpSyk schrieb:


> 27" wird ich jetz mal nicht als 100% Muss ansehen....


 
für mich und meine Umgebung auf jeden Fall. Ich kenne keinen mehr in meiner Umgebung die einen 24 Zoll haben. Alles viel zu klein !!!


----------



## Westcoast (8. August 2013)

ich finde 120/140 Hz sind wichtiger wenn man schnelle shooter spielt als eine auflösung von 2560 x 1440. mit FullHD kann man auch gut leben.


----------



## Painkiller (8. August 2013)

unre4l schrieb:


> Zur Zeit habe ich zwar weder das eine noch das andere, aber würde trotzdem die höhere Auflösung nehmen, da die Graka die 120/140fps eh nicht packen würde.


Man braucht keine 144FPS für 144Hz. Meiner Meinung nach ist der Unterschied auch ohne die hohen FPS fühlbar. Zumindest war es mit meiner alten HD5870 @ Far Cry 3 so. Der Bildaufbau war einfach fixer und das Spielgefühl flüssiger. 

Zu den 27":

27" sind dann für mich ein muss, wenn die Auflösung über FullHD hinaus geht. Pixelabstand und Pixelanzahl ist mir bei FullHD @ 27" zu niedrig. Es ist verschmerzbar wenn der Sitzabstand stimmt, aber ideal ist es für mich persönlich nicht.


----------



## xpSyk (8. August 2013)

Nyuki schrieb:


> für mich und meine Umgebung auf jeden Fall. Ich kenne keinen mehr in meiner Umgebung die einen 24 Zoll haben. Alles viel zu klein !!!



Wenn man richtig zocken will, ist man mit einem kleinerem Bildschirm sogar besser dran, damit man dass ganze Bild im Blick hat. Die CS-Pros spielen z.B. auf 4:3 19" und lassen die Ränder ihrer Bildschirme einfach unbenutzt.


----------



## McRoll (8. August 2013)

Kommt drauf an was du unter "richtig zocken" verstehst... bei CS und anderen kompetitiven schnellen Spielen mag das stimmen aber wenn man sich entspannen und das Spiel genießen will, ist ein kleiner Bildschirm ein No-Go.

Bei mir jedenfalls geht nichts mehr unter 27 Zoll- allerdings reicht mird da eine Full HD - Auflösung weil ich einfach nicht das Budget hab, mir jedes Jahr eine neue Graka zu kaufen, die neue Spiele auf höchster Detailstufe noch mit 60+ FPS packt. Man muss auch bedenken dass manche Spiele mit viel Schrift oder kleinen Details angenehmer auf einer geringeren Auflösung spielbar sind, weil die dann nicht so klein wirken und die Augen weniger anstrengen. Eve Online ist so ein Spiel, da hab ich mich extra gegen eine höhere Auflösung entschieden. 

Daher würde ich mich für 120/144 HZ entscheiden, weil mir die flüssige Wiedergabe viel wichtiger ist als hohe Auflösung. Die hohen Auflösungen machen meiner Meinung nach mehr Sinn beim Arbeiten weil man da mehr Dokumente bzw. mehr Bildinhalt auf einmal überblicken kann- bei Spielen hat man eine kleinere Verbesserung der Bildqualität auf Kosten von weniger FPS.


----------



## Lui (8. August 2013)

Ich habe seit 2009 einen Samsung Full-HD TFT der auch bald mal in Rente soll. Ich tendiere aber auch zu 120 Hz Modellen.


----------



## Nyuki (8. August 2013)

xpSyk schrieb:


> Wenn man *richtig *zocken will, ist man mit einem kleinerem Bildschirm sogar besser dran, damit man dass ganze Bild im Blick hat. Die CS-Pros spielen z.B. auf 4:3 19" und lassen die Ränder ihrer Bildschirme einfach unbenutzt.


 
( richtig ) ist Subjektiv ! Ende 2000 hatte ich mit meinen 23 Jahren noch ne bessere Reaktion als heute wie auch war ich in einer anderen Stimmung. Hatte 19 Zoll Novita Röhren FLAT. Wir waren auch ganz vorne bei. Es reichte aber nie für die Entgeldrunden  . Das nennt man aber eher "professionelles" Spielen und nicht richtig^^

Jetzt 13 Jahre später will ich und die meißten einfach nur Orgasmus fürs Auge haben. Dabei zählt Größe, Auflösung, Qualität, Schnick Schnack. Die Asus reihe bietet seit Ve278q Aktiv Matrix an. Man sieht sogar wenn man 30cm vor dem Bildschirm steht keine Pixel.Egal ob 27 oder 24 xD. Bei mir steht der 1 - 1.20m weit weg mit Full HD 144/Hz. Wie schon beschrieben braucht man keine vollen 120/144Hz erreichen um den schönen effekt zu sehen den ein 120/144 Hz bringt. Auf 120/144 Hz will ich nie wieder verzichten.

Vieleicht kommt ja in den Jahren noch was anderes , wo dann beim ersten mal anspielen meine Augen wieder ganz groß werden und ich zu mir selber sage "Warum gabs das nicht früher". Fehlt nur noch eine höhere Auflösung dann wärs erstmal perfekt.


----------



## eRaTitan (8. August 2013)

Mal gut zu Wissen ich bin auch am überlegen ob mein Kommrnder ein 144Hz oder 2K sein soll (:


----------



## Bene11660 (8. August 2013)

Ich weiss garnicht warum alle 27 Zoll wollen, obwohl mein 24 Zoll Bildschirm an der Wand hängt erreiche ich kaum einen gesunden Abstand. 
Auf 120Hz möchte ich nie wieder verzichten müssen! Gerade bei Counter Strike aber auch bei SP Spielen ein absoluter Mehrwert!
Mein Wunsch wäre ein 24'' mit 1440p und 120 oder 144 Hz


----------



## Rindfleisch3 (8. August 2013)

Das problem ist einfach,  das es keine 120hz mit ips gibt..uns ips ist nun mal das aktuelle ding. 
Zudem spielt man ja nicht NUR shooter. .


----------



## Painkiller (9. August 2013)

> Ich weiss garnicht warum alle 27 Zoll wollen, obwohl mein 24 Zoll  Bildschirm an der Wand hängt erreiche ich kaum einen gesunden Abstand.


Ein gesunder Sitzabstand ist das A und O wenn es um Monitore geht. Was hast du denn für einen Sitzabstand? Ich bin mit meinem 24" bei ca. 85-90cm.


----------



## debalz (9. August 2013)

Ich bin bei 70-80cm Sitzabstand und finde das für 27" in Ordnung. Vielleicht bewegen sich die Augen dann etwas mehr als bei einem 24" aber die 144Hz entlasten diese auch wieder


----------

